# HELP ...What do I get Hubby for 50th Bday



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok everyone I really need HELP!!!!!!

I know you answer lots of questions so here is one for you!!!
My Husband is turning the big 5 0 !!!!!! OMG I will be married to a 50 year old.!!! Now that is amazing! 

I have been thinking about it for so long, but I have absolutely NO idea of what to get. 
We have recently stopped dirt bike riding (because of me falling off!!) and planning to go out bush by a small Suzuki instead. So as you can gather he loves the bush! AS for anything else he has a passion for well ….. not much. He fiddles a bit iin the shed and on the cars, likes the footy and stuff but no real passion. Likes the computer but recently had to upgrade so I cant buy him a new one. (same goes with a phone.)

Thought of the trip away - too expensive … and we have to place the cat and dog somewhere. He's got all the 4×4 stuff he needs. His tools are all pretty well stocked. I have thought of making him something but time has just passed with no idea of what to make, now it is probably too late!

PLEASE HELP, ANY IDEAS ARE WELCOME


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Can you get him a nice photo of the area he likes the best and make the frame yourself?
If you are a photographer, you can do both.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Theresa, Hubby must have got you from the cradle, sorry, I was thinking of the old saying "cradle snatching". If he likes camping and if the budget is OK what about a petrol powered generator or other
camping gear. Failing that buy some tools for your workshop and say you will be making him something special. See, I have been no help at all. Do give him a nice hug and a party, the 50th only comes once.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Does he enjoy fishing? Fly fishing can be a never ending idea for gifts.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Depends what he likes. 50 is special.
If he likes a crowd give him a party.
If not take him to a nice restaurant and choose a nice card that tells him how much you love him.
And finally 50 is still young the last thing give him a good night of loving.
He will be a new man in the morning.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Theresa, hows it going down in the outback? You didn't mention cameras - I suppose he probably already has one but if he doesn't I think that it would make a nice gift for someone who loves the outdoors. Photography is the best way that I know of to save the memories. Even if he has a camera then maybe he could use a tripod for his camera. Photographs look so much better when taken from a camera on a tripod when time permits. Another thought would be some good binoculars. How about buying one or two knife blades and trying your hand at making some beautiful handles for the knives. These are just some thoughts that popped into my head when I saw your post. Anyways, I hope your husband has a blessed birthday.

If I think of some others I'll post them. Does he need any tools to work on his trains? There are some awfully good books about trains and another idea might be to make him a nice tool box.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wish him Happy Birthday from all of us! 50 is not old or over the hill, by no means. I like the idea of a camera. Digital cameras offer so much- a chip can store a bunch of pictures and transfer them to the computer. Great way to go back and remember times past. We have bunches of pictures of the grandkids. Last "download" was over 200!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Not sure about the gift. However, I feel very safe in saying, whatever you do, make a big deal of it. Make sure he knows how much you appreciate and love him and he will be very pleased. In this case, it really isn't so much the gift, but the thought that counts. I had a birthday recently, and he thing that I enjoyed more than anything was an e-card that I received from a friend that was completely unexpected. I also had several friends call me on the phone. I was at work, but they insisted that I put them on speaker phone. They then began to sing the worlds worst renditiono of the Happy Birthday song ever performed. I asked them if they were the Moron Tabernacle Choir. Yet, it was really fun and made me feel very good. Just make a big deal of how much you appreciate him and he will be very pleased.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Does he already have a good GPS system? Another good idea for the outdoors man would be a new firearm one can never have enough firearms in their collection. Maybe a new Bush hat, I'm always looking for a new hat. Have you checked with any of his friends to see if there is anything he's been wanting, sometimes the best Ideas come from those who are close friends. If all else fails give him a nice romantic dinner at home and a gift certificate to his favorite store. I know I wish my family would do that sometimes. Nothing like having mad money to be frivolous with.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Since he likes tech stuff, how about an iPad?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if i was turning 50 ,

id want a 
TORQUES WORK CENTER

think of all the quality
time together


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

from my vast experance, lol ,a gift card that can be used anywhere they take visa, for christmas my family all bought me gift cards for lowes, they were to buy me a lathe, hmmmm lowes dont sell lathes except for special order from delta, I sell delta tools, I cant use my lowes gift cards there though, oh well, its the thought that counts. by the way I turn 55 next month if ya wanna send me a gift card.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Go out to bush? Huh? I am taking a wild stab at this and saying that maybe he is an outdoorsman, and going out to bush is what we here in the states would call camping? It also sounds like he is using a small 4×4 like a Samurai or similar to get there, so room is an issue… How about a good tent? If it's just the 2 of you, then a good quality backpacking tent would be great. LOML and I use a Sierra Designs Sirius 3 that we love… Self inflating sleeping pads, good sleeping bags, etc…

Not sure about the fuels available where you are, but maybe a good backpacking stove like an MSR XGK-EX which will pretty much burn any flamable liquid would be a great idea… If you have Butane / Propane canisters available, the Coleman Exponent F1 Ultralight stove is great, it folds up to about the size of a cigarette lighter, but you can cook whole meals on it…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

For my wife's 50th, I arranged a very special surprise dinner party. I took her to our favorite restaurant for a quiet dinner for the 2 of us. The waitress, escorted us past our usual table and into a private dining room where 20 close friends surprised her. It was a great evening. I even arranged for a close friend from another state to join us. It was a lot of work to arrange everything, but it was well worth it.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

So, let me get this straight. This feller has a beautiful wife that *is into woodworking*?! What else could he want… he already has it all. jmho Wish him a Happy Birthday from the LumberJocks.


----------



## Big_Eddy (Jul 5, 2010)

I am 54 and my darlin wife spend a wonderful day at a spa(must clarify) I M a very manly man and am not into fufu stuff. But I insisted she go with me. What a great time we had. They starred off with a deep muscle message and then plastered cream on the face And it got better even still. They had a full hour of aroma therapy. So I found out that the women have a wonderful secret in these spas. No I don't feel like a wussie. little secret you will enjoy it too. That was on my 50th and we now do it yearly together, however she sneeks a trip of two in when I have to work outta town. whatever you do I'm sure he'll love it. May you have many many more years or doing things for each other. Spontinaity is great.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

How about a family membership at "24 Hour Fitness"... one with a swimming pool & ALL?

Would be fun (it sounds) and would help you both from the steep fall as the result of going "Over the hill"!  

Just a thought…


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

How about a movie or a slide show to play on his computer. Of old photos friends and family. With back ground music of his favorite songs.
Good luck!


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Buy a UTV/ side-by-side!


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife took me on a helicopter tour of San Francisco and along the coast. It was a total surprise and I loved every minute of it. I also got to sit up in front - I was such a kid that day. So, maybe forget about what he does or has … give him an unexpected once in a lifetime event.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I am a licensed private pilot and I have always been interested in flying gliders. One year my wife got me a birthday present of a couple of glider lessons. $2,000 and 20 hours of lessons later I had my license for flying gliders. That was in CA and I have not flown a glider since leaving CA in '95. Not many gliders in Iowa.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I am stunned I didn't think of this earlier… For me at least, the one thing I want most as a gift, is not having to worry about doing ANYTHING but enjoying time with my wife. In our case that would involve putting off some chores, getting a pet sitter, and getting my BIL to one of my other in laws places for a weekend. (He is staying with us due to health reasons, not that I have a problem, but, well LOML and I have to be… really quiet enjoying each other…), Honestly, a weekend away with no in laws, none of my side of the family, no pets, no nothing, just her, me, a campfire, a tent, and a nice clear stream, no cell phones none of that crap. That would be heaven…


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

how about some sexy niteware and some candles …..............dim lights and soft music
bottle of wine and strawberries and chocllates any man would love that and it can be the gift that keeps on giving …............enjoy


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

100% with-wizzardofwood


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Wow, a lot of interesting suggestions!

Don't think I can improve on those, but Happy Birthday to him and Congratulations to you for staying married to an older guy…


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thankyou soooooo much for all those wonderful ideas
I am sure to get at least one out of all of them.

Thanks LJ ers You have all done very well !!!!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay guys- I think a woman's perspective is in order here. First, sex for the birthday boy on his 50th is a GIMME. So, for the 50th birthday present…. really anything would be nice… after all TJ65- we all know all he wants is LAID, the rest is incidental. Therefore, I think you should buy him a nice gift card to say, Rockler Woodworking…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Having celebrated the same birthday last winter, no question…make it visual, physical, mutual, and unforgettable….it doesn't have to cost one red cent! Geez, I'm distracted already!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Good call "rivergirl." 
On my 50 th birthday my wife made me go on a carribean cruise to St. Martin (surprise trip)


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

buy him a memory. he's probably has plenty of stuff.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Rivergirl, I hardly call a romantic dinner at home sex. Although I like your idea of sex as a gimme, could you tell my wife that for me LOL.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Gregn- ahem….. a romantic dinner at home on a man's 50th birthday is a prelude to what? SEX… like I said- it's a gimme…. part of the birthday package so to speak….. And it also works in reverse- doesn't have to be a birthday- see YOU (male) cook the romantic dinner (for partner), dust off all traces of sawdust… farm out the kids.. invest in flowers…. and wine….lot's of good wine-as in more than one bottle… and wala… nonbirthday related …. (sex…). It's all part of the expectations I believe, and when we find ourselves in a long term relationship often we need to work at "seizing the moment.." and fall in love all over again.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

David- how do we "buy" memorie? I prefer to think that memories are created rather than purchased… Except of course for the beer/wine etc. .... Unless you grow, brew or bottle your own.. you gotta buy that. LOL


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Give him a Woodcraft Magazine and tell him to go through it and circle the things he would like or needs. That would give you some great ideas what he wants or needs.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Exactly jockmike2! Now you have the right idea… But I think she should circle things in the magazine first… just to nudge him along in the right direction.


----------



## bones (Jun 2, 2009)

when I turn 50 I want a whole day in my shop with no interruption. 50 is coming soon


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Rivergirl not true in all cases, but you do have a point there. In my case I do the cooking and cleaning.LOL Just part of our lives after 22 years I guess we need to do something different now that the kids are raised and out of the house.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Greg, you're not alone. I do most of the cooking and cleaning because she gets a lot more stressed at her job than I do at mine, so I like to let her relax. And a relaxed wife is a happy wife, and a happy wife is a…. well, now we're back to sex again. lol.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Sign me up for the husband cooks and cleans program.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I here that Charlie, even without the sex a happy wife is a happy life.
Wish I could help you out Rivergirl, but I'm a poor matchmaker. LOL
I got lucky met my wife on a blind date, still spoiling her.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

T.. A man turning 50 needs nothing more than to know that the woman he loves, loves him. Now, to make it really special, if you have children remind them to make a big deal about Dad's 50….. Of course you could give him a package of M&M candy and tell him "They aren't as sweet as you are honey"


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It's about time if you don't know already to ask him what he'd really like what's the harm ? Alistair


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Scotsman- have already asked and his repy is "not much!"- as you can tell he is NO help!

I like Davids idea about a "buying him a memory". I think as he already has alot of stuff anyway & giving him a memory is a great idea. The cost is irrelevant (it may be just the dinner thing etc. or just something that he will remember and cherish) as it will become a memory. I wont say what I have in mind as hubby might read all this before his b'day. That is if it comes together!

I have taken in everything said here and even made notes, All I can say it hopefully will be a time to remember thanks to all that have replied here.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I with Johnny_Yuma get him a side-by-side. Like a Polaris RZR or a Yamaha Rhino and then go off roading.


----------



## Hippockets (Nov 22, 2009)

Buy him a seminar at the local college.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Theresa he's about as difficult to choose for as I used to be before I built my shops now I always need things keep well my dear friend and just hopefully find that something will inspire you.Alistair


----------

